# Power dvd 5 cd key



## Am!r (Feb 2, 2006)

Can any one give me the cd-key for power dvd 5.0.
And is a dvd rom necessary for playing dvds on pc?
i asked this becoz my radeon 7000 package says that my card has in built dvd playback that does not require dvd decoder card.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry we can't help you, but this is not a Warez/Serialz forum, please don't make that kind of question again or your thread will be locked and you might be banned.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 2, 2006)

You require a DVD-ROM yes, your card will simply accelerate it. Though since this seems to be a warezrequest I'll have to close this thread.


----------

